# one and a half million relays



## arthur kierski (Sep 8, 2009)

i have a chance to bid for 1.5million relays which weights 4,5 grams each----they are called:
good sky dc5vgs-sh-205tar----------------------they are made by BoshView attachment 1

does anyone know if they have pms in them------the total is 6000kilos or 6tons


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 8, 2009)

Arthur,

Can you break one open and show what's inside?

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 8, 2009)

There should be a schematic on the outside of the plastic case, showing the configuration of he switches inside. If they're not totally electronic relays there will be contacts inside for sure, low voltage contacts use an alloy of precious metals to prevent arching. Maybe even gold.


----------



## Exibar (Sep 8, 2009)

Check out the Bosch website, they usually have what the components are made out of on there.

LOL, I could just picture my wife's face when the delivery truck pulls in with 1.5 million of those little suckers being delivered into my garage 

Mike B


----------



## arthur kierski (Sep 8, 2009)

i have at the moment only this one piece---i asked for another 200pieces to brake it and see what is inside----it takes a few days to receive because these relays are in manaus(amazon) 8hours distance by plane or 4days by truck---it is a freeport where brazillian eletronics are fabricated with foreign components---- i will try bosh site and tommorow i will break it up this one i have


----------



## qst42know (Sep 8, 2009)

I would agree with Steve you need to open one. With 8 legs your relay has two sets of contacts operated with one coil. But there are to many contact combinations to guess whats inside.

If you are a subscriber you can get the data sheet for that part number here.

http://www.loadparts.com/search.asp?mfg=GOODSKY&part=GS-SH-205D

You can score a line just above the base with a box knife or the corner of a file and just lift the lid off.

This is not the same relay but you get the idea. This one is a single contact copper buttons with applied silver faces.


----------



## oldtimmer (Sep 10, 2009)

Having taken several of these apart years ago for the contacts, as a rule of thumb, if there are 8 legs, you should have two for the coil and 6 for the contacts. This will give you three pair of contacts.

I still have several pounds of the these contacts that I melted together years ago. Only problem is trying to find them in the garage after all these years. I am still looking as I hunt for other things. I also kept the coil as copper and sold it as scrap. I did not get the full value of the copper wire as there is an iron center, that decreased the scrap value. 

It takes a lot of work to get the small contacts. I would use a larger pair of diagonal cutters and cut the contact away from the steel. I would do this over a cardboard box to catch the contacts.

I think that you have enough relays to last you the next 10 plus years if that is all you do.

dave


----------



## arthur kierski (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks dave,i open the one i had and confirmed the 6contacts that you said---i also put these contacts in nitric and gave small gold foils and agcl with nacl----i am negociating the lot and as soon i get hold of them i will pass the results-----i am getting in a few days 222pieces to make an avaliation of how much silver and gold per kilo-------the total quantties is 6750kilos--thanks again?


----------



## markqf1 (Sep 10, 2009)

What a bargain, Arthur!
Please share your results.

Mark


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 11, 2009)

i have opened few hundred of them. most of them were contacts with small square like gold plated drops on copper contact. most of them siemens. i got few where contacts are again square - rectangle like but not gold plated and they did not look like silver either. they are silvery-grey colour. what it might be?


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 11, 2009)

Palladium is found in switch contact points and relays.

Steve


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 12, 2009)

patnor1011 said:


> i have opened few hundred of them. most of them were contacts with small square like gold plated drops on copper contact. most of them siemens. i got few where contacts are again square - rectangle like but not gold plated and they did not look like silver either. they are silvery-grey colour. what it might be?


Steve suggested palladium. They may also be tungsten. It's very heavy, and has a rather gray appearance. Palladium is somewhat yellow in color, although you must see it alongside something like silver or aluminum for that to make sense. It might be fair to say it somewhat resembles nickel in appearance. Tungsten will not react with HNO3, but palladium will readily do so, yielding an orange to brown solution, depending on the level of concentration. 

Harold


----------



## metatp (Sep 12, 2009)

Harold,

If Tungsten were mixed with other materials that dissolve in HNO3, would it all out as a black powder?

Tom


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 12, 2009)

My experience with tungsten says no, but that may not be the norm in all circumstances. Many heavy duty contacts are made of tungsten/silver. They can be leached free of silver by prolonged boiling in nitric and water, but the remaining material tends to have a yellow color (on the surface) after the silver has been eliminated, and a somewhat yellow flocculent material forms as well. I get the idea that some of the tungsten is converted, but I have no idea to what. 

I never experienced any black powders, but keep in mind, all of my processing was done with heat, usually at a boil, which saves a huge amount of time. If you processed without added heat, it's entirely possible that the tungsten may have broken down to fine powder, although that's not what I would expect. Sorry, I can't say with any degree of certainty. 

I can comment that silver that was cemented form this process always yielded a deep blue color solution when washed with HCl and water. Truth is, that's the only time I'd wash my cement silver with HCl. It, otherwise, was just rinsed with water until it ran clear, then melted. It was obvious to me that something was being included in my recovered silver from contacts, thus the added wash cycle. Once melted and poured as an anode, the silver appeared to be free of the included material. I expect there was some cleansing by flux. 

Harold


----------



## arthur kierski (Sep 12, 2009)

monday or tuesday i shall receive 1kilo of these relays and imediatelly i will break them(open) and pass the results of quantities and type of pms that are in them-----with only one i saw ag and au----thanks to all friends in the forum for the coments


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 12, 2009)

Here's a snapshot of what tungsten looks like in the filter:







Steve


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Sep 12, 2009)

As it says on goodsky.com contacts are from silver alloy.
Here is a datasheet for them. I found it on their website.


----------



## qst42know (Sep 13, 2009)

At the top right of that document you found under Main Feature they describe the Ag Alloy the contacts are made of.

92/8 gold silver alloy on silver palladium contact type
is suitable for low level switching application.


I don't understand this description but, Would this be [92%gold 8%silver] plate on a [silver palladium] button?


----------



## arthur kierski (Sep 19, 2009)

as promissed ,i received 250 relays(1,14 kilos ) and broke them up -----the results are:gold=0,25grams per kilo------silver=5,ograms per kilo----copper 200grams per kilo(from the coils--very thin copper wire)---------------------------------based on these results i will bid for these 1,5million relays---------the result should be for the whole lot:gold=1687grams or 54ounces---------silver=33,75kilos or1085ounces------and copper=1350kilos----------if the people accept my bid i will tellyou all------my bid will be no more then 10000dollars
thanks all for the moment


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 19, 2009)

if your quanities are right and you get it for 10000 I would be very happy for you.

Jim


----------



## arthur kierski (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks Jim---you must know that this material is considered obsolate and was sold to a scrap dealer very cheap to clean space in the factory----this relays were imported many years ago to manaus (a freeport) and at that time gold was less then 200 dollars an ounce and silver 4dollars or so----even if the material comes to me ,it will take a few month to break it up to make it ready for extraction-----i really hope that you will be happy for me-----------thanks again Jim


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 19, 2009)

arthur,
just make sure that they are the same type as they send to you as sample.


----------

